# New here



## ray12 (May 29, 2009)

Hellow i'm new to this sight just thought i would say hellow i hope i learn alot


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

welcome aboard!


----------



## ray12 (May 29, 2009)

Thanks :beer: :lol:


----------

